# covert multi sided tank help!



## 3turts (Jul 20, 2010)

I live in a beachfront condo in Venice California. The front patio has a multisided corner that has panels. Each glass panel is 17 inches wide and there are 4 of them. 

Imagine this..

you have a multi sided aquarium with 12 side panels each 17 inches wide and about 7 feet tall.

now....

chop off the corner where your two windows (which make a corner) on your condo face together...and then add in 4 of those panels.

so from above your condo would look like a rectangular box with a corner chomped off- and a 12 sided fishtank "1/4 section" with 4 of those 12 sides- glued into that corner..

So my concept.. IS to make a multi sided aquarium that exactly fits that space. (With a bit of distance between for cleaning the glass periodically) 


That way we can still see the beach.. but at the same time...... see the turtles (Rhino Clemmys Incisa) swimming.... 

Their tank would be about 20-30 inches high. The front of the tank might have a sheet of curved glass...(where do you buy that?) 

Very stealth so the condo board does not spot it...but the turts get sunlight.

How do I cut and glue the glass to make a stand alone tank that would fit in this space?

So this tank fits right into the chomped out corner... but does not fill that corner... it just makes the chomped out section a little shallower.


I will send 4 dominos pizzas to the best answer.


----------



## David C (Jul 7, 2010)

Perhaps a drawing with dimensions would be helpful.


----------



## 3turts (Jul 20, 2010)

YouTube - Custom aquarium

and in that same channel there will be a widescreen version shortly- sorry for the tall and thin one from my iphone.

I know I would be sloppy with Silicone.. is there a person near Venice California that could build this off the cardboard template? I'd make a fullscalle mini model out of cardboard so there would be no confusion as to what I wanted.

Also... if anyone wants to fabricate this and deliver it to Venice... that would be great. The land side 29" would be slightly higher than the waterside 25' and all around the edge we would have a 4 inch glass overhang to prevent the turtles from escaping.

I could send out the cardboard template.


----------



## David C (Jul 7, 2010)

That template is the way to go, the angles you want are already there. Looks like a nice design and a good way to use the space.

You might look for a glass shop in the area that will work with you on this.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

I use to work at a glass shop and if they are smart they will there is a company named crl and they carry a aquatic silicone just for fish tanks when ever i need a new tank i can make mine how ever i want.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

and your bead of silicone is going to have to be flawless if its any thing bigger than a 30 gal....any air bubbles and a leak will ruin you day.
oh and your first thing you gotta do is UV stick it witch means you have to get a UV activated sealant and it drys with UV light over it and then you silicone it.


----------



## 3turts (Jul 20, 2010)

UV stick it.. sounds cool like a way to "preset the glass"?


----------

